# Vegetable pizza cooked on the mini WSM



## fwismoker (Apr 11, 2014)

Drizzled the pizza bread with Evoo, loaded it with chopped onions, organic dried roma's, sauteed cucumbers, mushroooms and mozzarella cheese.  Fired the mini up with red hot coals and cooked about 425* for 5-6 minutes, finished with a blow torch over the cheese to caramelize it a little. 













P1020328.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Apr 11, 2014






Here's the steps.













P1020322.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Apr 11, 2014


















P1020323.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Apr 11, 2014


















P1020324.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Apr 11, 2014


















P1020325.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Apr 11, 2014


















P1020326.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Apr 11, 2014


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 11, 2014)

Man that looks good.

Cooked right on the grate too.

No stinking pizza pan.


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks Adam...Nope don't need no pizza stone, let that heat go right to the crust.


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 13, 2014)

Fantastic!!! That looks really great!! Cheers!! - Leah


----------

